
Dripcap - modern packet analyzer based on Electron - jonbaer
https://dripcap.org/
======
jsnell
Dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12569930)
that's already on the front page

